# My new Hope R8



## Customkrakenrider (Sep 25, 2013)

Today my Hope R8 arrived. Im greedy as you can see.......








































Both r4's on low race mode








Both r4's on high race mode








R8 on low race mode








R8 on med race mode








R8 on max race mode








All 3 on low race mode








All 3 on max race mode

Photos taken from samsung tab3 only 3 mega pixel so not the greatest. They are bright.


----------

